# DK Xenia 2007 Eastern Night Train



## Turbo2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard some bad things about the DK Xenia's geometry (low BB,rides like an old 10 speed). I've heard some good things about the Eastern Night Train 2007. Any thoughts? I want to buy a DJ bike but don't know which way to go. I have raced BMX for 16 years and want to get a DJ bike. Any suggestions under $800.00?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Turbo2 said:


> I've heard some bad things about the DK Xenia's geometry (low BB,rides like an old 10 speed). I've heard some good things about the Eastern Night Train 2007. Any thoughts? I want to buy a DJ bike but don't know which way to go. I have raced BMX for 16 years and want to get a DJ bike. Any suggestions under $800.00?


I've heard good things about the Xenia, but I think the Night Train is a much better bike. I have a 2007 model Night Train, that is for sale by the way (see my signature). Eastern makes great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I sure don't think the geometry on my Xenia is bad. I love the bike and think it was a great deal, leaving money for lighter parts. Where did you hear the geometry is an old 10 speed? I've heard nothing but good things from people who have ridden a Xenia. The frame is light and doesn't have fat awkward looking tubing. Here's mine...
















I have gotten a Macneil black and orange pivotal seat, some Funn Full-Bore 2.5in rise bars, and a Kenda Small Block 8 rear tire since the pics were taken


----------



## Turbo2 (Jun 16, 2008)

The person that told me that used to ride for DK so maybe they were just hating.Yours looks cool as hell.I like the parts package and I like DK.And the price.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. I've never ridden a Night Train and would imagine they are pretty nice, but most people end up switching out a ton of their stock parts anyway so you might as well buy a cheaper complete and then with the hundreds of dollars you save you could set it up with a gold label or argyle fork and some other sweet upgrades. Thats my 2 cents anyway


----------

